# Built Like A Tank



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wish I needed a router … because with your review and the great price,.. it is very tempting


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, Scott. Your expertise is evident in all of your contributions to this site. I, for one, am grateful.

Having bought my 5625-20 a month or so ago, for router table work, I'm endlessly impressed by its quality and performance.

Good to know other models from their line are of the same caliber!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

that's a ridiculous price tag for the set… nice find. I really like the strap grip on the Milwaukees


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Scott for the review, I am looking getting that router.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Great review Scott…I would like to add that I have owned the fixed base version 5615-24 for about 3 years. I love it…I have used it in a router table and freehand. The body grip is really ergonomic and comfortable and it performed well. The only time I was able to bog it down was when I was cutting 5/8" T1-11 with a flush trim bit…and I don't blame the router for bogging down, thats a job for a 2HP or better…
I recently inquired at my local Milwaukee dealer into buying just the plunge base and the base plate to do pattern routing. The price I was quoted was only 30 bucks cheaper than buying this whole set on sale. I really wanted my next router to be more powerfull like a 3hp…but this is such a great deal!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You could pick up the kit for $120, sell off the new fixed base router for $75 to $80, and keep the plunger….nice deal for both parties!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

You should work for Milwaukee, scott! You sold me. I just picked it up (I wonder if I can get my lady to believe it's her christmas present?).

Seriously, tho, what did you think of the pattern guide set (49-54-0700)? I've never used guides or bushings in my life, don't know how they attach, what jigs it would work with, etc., so I didn't get it. I read one review that said the standard sub base would not work with this set, that you had to get a separate base. I guess I'll wait til my router gets here and see what it includes. Thank you, Scott. Right now I'm suffering thorough the Ryobi blues, can't wait til the red tank gets here.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Nailbanger
The guide bushing set you are referring to is really nice. If the router doesn't come with it already, You need this base with a 1 3/16" center hole. That dimension is pretty standard for template bushings…you can use the Milwaukee or the Porter cable sets. The way they attach is you place the guide bushing in the hole and then you secure it from the top side with a lock nut. The router bit passes though the center sleeve of the guide bushing. Then you make a template to follow and run the outside edge of the sleeve or collar against your template and route the pattern. That is one use for them…you also have to use a similar setup with most production dovetail jigs.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Brad.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got a Woodcraft pattern set that works well….I'd expect the same from the MW set. The MW combo kit says it includes a sub-base with 1-3/16" hole so you should be all set. Enjoy the bubble bath your lady gives you for Christmas! Lol…

"Kit Includes: Impact Resistant Carrying Case, Dust Shield/Port Assembly Durable, dual-position dust shield/collection system for efficient dust management with or without vacuum, 2 Clear Polycarbonate Sub-bases - Small Hole 1-3/16-inch center & Large Hole 2-1/2-inch center, concentricity gauge for precise centering of template guides, small hole (1-3/16-inch center) sub-base and large (2-1/2 inch center) sub-base assemblies, 2 forged steel collet wrenches, 1/4-inch & 1/2-inch premium 8 slot collet and nut assemblies."


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bubble bath? Hey, don't knock it! A lot of fun can come out of a bottle of that stuff! Seriously, I got my Linda a new Master Bath, just waiting for the oak crown, which came today. I know, I don't have pics, so it didn't happen. This will be rectified shortly (I hope). I'm starting to learn a few more things about the site, and have favorited the pic upload tutorial. Anywho, thanks again, Scott.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow…that router kit comes with everything but the kitchen sink! I think I want to spend a little more and get the same kit only in the 2 1/4 HP version. The motor for my 5615 fits in those basses as well. I was really looking at the new Triton as the ultimate heavy duty/under the table router.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, the Triton is supposedly really good under table, but I'm hearing that they have bankruptcy issues…any truth to that? The Freud FT3000 and smaller FT1700 are loaded to the gills with good above table features too. I've been really happy with my FT1700, and can only imagine the FT3000 is as convenient and more powerful. I saw one demoed at a show, and fondled it when they weren't looking ;-), but haven't tried one in the shop and don't know how it stacks up side by side with the Triton. I do know that the above table features on the FT1700 have enough appeal to me that I use it more than my MW5625, which is a beast and a fine router. I can't believe more routers don't have full above table features….it's nuts in today's market. Makita just came out with a new 3hp model that completely missed the boat in that regard….nuts again! I think they're engineers should be woodworkers, or should at least hang out here more often!

As an aside, I used to water ski alot. The real tournament ski boats are designed by engineers who actually ski, and they're amazingly well suited for their task…I won't go into detail, but the little touches that only a serious skier would think of are included, and then some. Tools should have similar design philosophies applied IMHO.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought the the same combo last year for $126.00 and I love it.
I installed it in a Skill/Bosh table ( I leave the fixed base in the table even if this table is equipped with a very convenient "quick attachment" which allows to install or to remove the router in seconds) and it works very well for me. 
I have the adjustment at my fingers tips , I do not need a lift.
I now installed the router table and the router in my R4511 table saw, which makes a very nice assembly.
You can see pictures here:

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9413&page=6

Bert


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Scott
When your give five stars it really means something . A super review.


----------

